# New Forum Member and Dove Owner



## SamTG (Jan 13, 2017)

Hello all,

Just joined the forums and although I have a lot of questions, many are being answered just by reading what's here. What a wonderful place!

I have been pals with Cosmo for about four months now. He's an all-white ring necked dove with black eyes. I'm assuming he is male because the previous owner was told that from whoever gave Cosmo to him, but since there are no eggs and he shows aggressive behavior to the birds at the feeder outside his window I guess it's a he.

Cosmo has been a lot of fun but I wonder if he'll ever get used to being handled. He circles my head and hovers in my face, follows me into the kitchen, and lets me feed him by hand through the bars of his cage. However, as soon as I try to stroke him after about five gentle strokes down his back he jumps away. If I hold him gently to my chest and coo to him all he does is struggle. Any hints on how to make better friends with him?

I'll leave it at one question per post but I have plenty! Thanks for reading.

Sam


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

SamTG said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just joined the forums and although I have a lot of questions, many are being answered just by reading what's here. What a wonderful place!
> 
> ...



Some birds simply don't like being touched. Just how some of them are unfortunately =(. 

But it seems to me he trusts you enough to ride on you +eat from your hand and etc. You have a pretty good relationship with him .

Does he have some favorite treats ? You can give him a small piece of unsalted peanut. Pigeons/Doves love those.

Maybe after some time he will allow you to touch him. Always take it slow with birds. Don't force him to do something he doesn't like. Birds get spooked pretty easily but after a long time of trust I think you will be able to stroke him.

Welcome to PT btw =).


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

My laughing dove is a girl so doesn't run away because she lays eggs like every month. The reason why he is running away is because he is a male. My male laughing dove runs away after stroking Him 5-10 times. My pigeons do the same thing. Can't really tell why but they are just like that! Doves mostly like sunflower seeds. The sunflower seeds outer shell should be removed and they like the white part inside.They love pellets as well. Safflowers are mostly loved by them as well.


----------



## SamTG (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the advice! I hope he does come around to being handled eventually...
He does like roasted peanuts (I eat them as a snack) although I have to crush them near down to peanut butter before he can get his beak around the pieces. He likes croissants too, and understands the word "breakfast!" That's what I feed him through the cage.


----------

